# Another potential source if bandsaw drift



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently had some trouble with bandsaw blade drift while resawing some cherry. Usually my grizzly 14" saw cuts nicely, so I wasn't sure what to do. I did all the usual things - adjusted the tracking of the blade on the top wheel, tightened my guides, nothing seemed to work. 

I had recently replaced the lower guide bearings with cool blocks, and it turned out that the replacement guide block holder wasn't perfectly square and in line with the fence and miter slot!

I fixed this by simply filing the cool blocks ok match the angle they were off, and the saw cut perfectly again! 

So, for stubborn drift, check that your guides are square!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jeremymcon said:


> I recently had some trouble with bandsaw blade drift while resawing some cherry. Usually my grizzly 14" saw cuts nicely, so I wasn't sure what to do. I did all the usual things - adjusted the tracking of the blade on the top wheel, tightened my guides, nothing seemed to work.
> 
> I had recently replaced the lower guide bearings with cool blocks, and it turned out that the replacement guide block holder wasn't perfectly square and in line with the fence and miter slot!
> 
> ...


Did you use the right blade though? A resaw blade normally has 3 tpi. I tried to resaw with a 8 tpi blade and at the top and bottom it cut in the right place and toward the middle of the board it followed the soft part of the grain and deflected an 1/8" or more in the middle.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Check out this video from Alex Snodgrass, rep for Carter Products. He goes through the setup on a bandsaw and makes it pretty easy to get yours running true. Worth a watch.
Mike Hawkins


----------

